# SE 2-day



## McEngr (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone know how they will post the pass rates for the SE 2-day? Will it be for the total or each day? Will they come out about the same time as the other PE exams? I'm sure it's shown somewhere on the NCEES website, but I suppose it's easier to just ask here.


----------



## TheJuiceisLoose (May 3, 2011)

McEngr said:


> Does anyone know how they will post the pass rates for the SE 2-day? Will it be for the total or each day? Will they come out about the same time as the other PE exams? I'm sure it's shown somewhere on the NCEES website, but I suppose it's easier to just ask here.


I haven't seen any information on this McEngr. I am afraid we will be guinea pigs for this new test reporting as well.


----------



## McEngr (May 6, 2011)

I also wonder about the time line for results. Is there any expectation?


----------



## *Ananda* (May 6, 2011)

Here's my guess. Pass rates are not predetermined but will probably be similar to past results for the NCEES SE I and II. Each day is independent i.e. you could pass one and not the other, just like you can choose to take one day but not the other. NCEES says the results will be provided after 8-10 weeks from the exam date. Given that the results from NCEES may go through my state first and then to me, I'm expecting results in mid to late July, or later. Results should be provided before the next test deadline.


----------



## STEEL MAN (May 6, 2011)

I hope you guys can pass this time the new SE 2 days. I will hopefully write it on Oct 2011. Good luck.


----------

